# Hazelnut?!?



## scforbis (Aug 11, 2011)

So, I have a hazelnut tree....and it is almost harvest time.Can I ferment them or make some type of liquor? Does anybody have any ideas or experience with hazelnuts?


----------



## Sirs (Aug 12, 2011)

if you happen to find out a good recipe please let me know. I had an old friend years ago give me a hazelnut brandy/wine he'd made and it was probably the best wine I'd ever tasted . Unfortunately I lost track of him and his recipe thru the years.


----------



## scforbis (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hazalnut Liqueur*

So, this is what I did with the Hazelnuts... First I shelled them and roasted them in the oven. Then I crushed them up and put them in a jar with one vanilla bean, one cinnamon stick and some almond extract. Next I added one liter of Vodka and let it sit for a month shaking the jar everyday. After one month I strained it twice through coffee filters then sweetened with simple syrup and bottled. I gave the leftover nut pieces to my wife to put in some cookies, we also used some in chocolate syrup and some of the hazelnut liqueur on vanilla ice cream. Anyway, everyone loved the liqueur so much that I am making more, It came out rich, sweet and creamy. The flavor is kind of like Amoretto only more complex and creamy.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like you made _Frangelico!_


----------

